# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) >  Ro/Ro της NYK [Ro/Ro of NYK]

## Espresso Venezia

Αφορμή στάθηκε μία φώτο ενός π α ν έ μ ο ρ φ ο υ πλοίου  :Razz: , που έβγαλα σήμερα το πρωί στο Κερατσίνι, και την οποία
δεν άντεχα να μην μοιραστώ μαζί σας. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

Κυρίες και κύριοι, ...*CENTAURUS LEADER* !!!

----------


## matsapli

Αναμονη πιλοτου εξω απο το λιμανι του πειραια,τον γεναρη του 2006.

----------


## Eng

Αντε κατι πιο απλό..

DSC02159.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...Xθές το πρωί....!*

*Virgo Leader*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81633

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Procyon Leader της NYK Line στις 28/05/2010 στο τελωνείο του Ικονίου. 

PROCYON LEADER 01 28-05-2010.jpg

PROCYON LEADER 03 28-05-2010.jpg

PROCYON LEADER 04 28-05-2010.jpg

PROCYON LEADER 06 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

1/6 Το Coral Leader της  NYK Line έξω από τον Πειραιά

----------


## pantelis2009

To Opal Leader στις 11/06/2010. Χαρισμένες στο Dimitris T. :Razz:  

OPAL LEADER 01 11-06-2010.jpg

OPAL LEADER 02 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Πλέον τα πλοία της NYK (Nippon Yusen Kaisha) έχουν το δικό τους θέμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H NYK είναι μιά ιστορική, μεγάλη εταιρεία κ δεν είναι μόνο τα αυτοκινητάδικα που βλέπουμε τα τελευταία χρόνια στον Πειραιά.
Σιγά-σιγά θα πρέπει να ανεβάζουμε κ τα παλιά της,υπερωκεάνια,φορτηγά κλπ

----------


## SteliosK

*Atlas Leader*
Σήμερα λίγο μετά την επιβίβαση πλοηγού για Ικόνιο.

sk_6020.jpg

----------


## kalypso

IMO:*9357327*  MMSI:*309905000*                   Call Sign:*C6WE4*                  Flag:*Bahamas (BS)*                  Type:*Vehicles carrier*
Gross Tonnage:*57692*                                    Deadweight:*21020 t*                  Length x Breadth:*199.91m X 32.28m*                   Year Built:*2008* 
φτάνοντας στο Ικόνιο στις 8/9/2014...το συνοδεύει το Ρ/Κ ALEXANDER 5
DSC_1015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πλέον τα πλοία της NYK (Nippon Yusen Kaisha) έχουν το δικό τους θέμα.


Αφού ο φίλος Στέλιος έφτιαξε δικό τους θέμα, ας ανεβάσω και το  RHEA LEADER φωτογραφημένο στις 23-03-2012 στο Ικόνιο. Και μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου: ΙΜΟ 9355214, Χωρητικότητα (DWT) 21428t, Μήκος 199,94 μέτρα και πλάτος 32,25 μέτρα, Κατασκευής 2008, Σημαία JAPAN & Typ. Vehicles Carrier. 
Για όλους τους φίλους του θέματος.

NYK RHEA LEADER 01 23-03-2012.jpg

----------

